# Echinacea And Vitamin C



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

I have been sick with some kind of Virus and it had turned into Sinus Infection. Yesterday I started taking 250mg of Echinacea 3 x's a day and about 2000 mg 2.5 x's a day. I am feeling better but I am unsure of how long and if I should continue such high doses. Are there any suggestions?

Thanks!!


----------



## culpeper (Nov 1, 2002)

Be very careful with that echinacea!!

Professional advice should be sought before using Echinacea medicinally. Do not use if suffering from HIV, lupus, thyroid problems, multiple sclerosis, tuberculosis, myasthenia gravis, diabetes, auto-immune diseases or when pregnant, or if allergic to daisies. Excessive does may cause a scratchy, tickling sensation in the throat, and occasionally nausea and dizziness. Echinacea may trigger attacks of hayfever or asthma in susceptible people. 

As an immune system stimulant, echinacea is best taken for a specific period of time. At the onset of a cold, it can be taken three to four times per day for ten to fourteen days. To prevent a cold, many people take echinacea tablets or capsules three times per day for 6-8 weeks. A rest period is recommended after this, as echinacea's effects may diminish if used longer.

As for the Vitamin C - well, your body will only use what it needs, and you'll be eliminating all the rest. Flushing it down the loo, in fact! Making your eliminations quite expensive, really.


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't want to have to go to the doctor, we have moved and my doctor is now 1 1/2 hours away. What would you suggest for a sinus infection?

Thanks for you response!


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

steam baths
a decongestant or antihistamine (there must be some herbals that do this?)
hot tea

Are you sure it is infected not just congested?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

To clear out congestion, which should help comfort too and possibly even infection, we make a great tea that I just love... I boil some water with cloves and small pieces of ginger in it for a few mins, then steep peppermint tea into it and add cayenne powder at the end. I usually add honey for sweetener and have a great HOT tea. It really moves mucous and is good for the digestive tract too. It is spicy and it numbs the throat if it's sore. I just like it.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Cayene pepper and lots of fluids with the steam. This will help flush out the junk. Decongestants usually don't work for me.


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

suburbanite said:


> steam baths
> a decongestant or antihistamine (there must be some herbals that do this?)
> hot tea
> 
> Are you sure it is infected not just congested?



yes I am sure................ blood when I use salt and warm water to rinse my sinus.


----------



## doc623 (Jun 7, 2004)

What ever happened to vicks as the old stand by to open up sinus congestion?


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

Maybe its time to find a new doc who is local to you?


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

suburbanite said:


> Maybe its time to find a new doc who is local to you?


Yes, I know I should................ I am feeling better today after what I have been doing and I kinda wanted to know if the vitamine c and echinacea and rinsing with warm salty water might do the trick, after all that is what they did before antibiotics. I just wasn't sure how long I would need to take high doses?
I know you don't absorb all and spill the unused "c" but it has helped and the enchinacea too. I've been using the warm salty water thing for years and my ENT said that was real good and he wished he could get more folks to do that. I just don't know how long that I need to continue with large doses?


----------



## dashley (Jan 23, 2005)

GrannyCarol said:


> To clear out congestion, which should help comfort too and possibly even infection, we make a great tea that I just love... I boil some water with cloves and small pieces of ginger in it for a few mins, then steep peppermint tea into it and add cayenne powder at the end. I usually add honey for sweetener and have a great HOT tea. It really moves mucous and is good for the digestive tract too. It is spicy and it numbs the throat if it's sore. I just like it.


This sounds real good!!  THANKS!!


----------



## thechickenladyx (Jul 5, 2006)

kamamil steam bath. boil a pot of hot water, put in two bags of kamamil. put a towel over you head and breath in the vapors. 

kamamil is a natural healer. will even help with pneumonia. a bonus is it cleans the skin on the face, which gets the vapors with the lungs. 

my grandmother has been using this for years. and it works great.

cough med, if thats included. cut up an onion into little pieces, put in a covered container, cover with sugar and refridgerate for 24 hours. drain off the syrup, about 2-3 tsps. every couple of hours. works great. 

hot rum. (if you don't drink, this may be difficult). heat up some brown rum, and down it as fast as you can. bundle up in the bed and sleep a full night. you will wake up soaking wet. this is sweating out the cold. not comfortable, but works. 

hope it helps
jesse


----------



## MamaVolpe (Apr 24, 2007)

My cold prevention is Vit C. I use Zinc and Echinacea in moderation, when the symptoms of a cold first arrive and if I get sinus congestion I use mild salt water in my Nesti Pot to clear my head out. It is a weird sensation but not unpleasant just learn to breath thru your mouth.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

My husband frequently gets sinus infections and they will be gone in only a couple of days when he does the following:

Add Eucalyptus (perferably oil, but you can also use dried leaves) to bowl and add boiling water. Put a towel over your head and inhale the steam. Do this 3-4 times a day, making your last time just before you go to bed. Also take 1 droperful of Goldenseal 3x a day, mixed in a little water. It will resolve the infection/virus. (Don't take Goldenseal if your pregnant).

Although we have not tried it because the steam and Goldenseal combo always works; I have read that in cases of very bad sinus infections, sniffing a small pinch of powdered Oregon Grape Root, 3x a day, works within 3-5 days. It makes sense since OGR is also acts as an antibiotic/antiviral and go right to the source.


----------

